# I don't think I have a problem (very pic heavy)



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

if i just keep telling myself that, i'll believe it. 

_**i will name everything slowly but surely. this took a long time lol. I have a newfound respect for anyone who has done this. Even though I don't have as much as most ppl, it still took FOREVER lol**_







so this is where i put my face on (courtesy: ikea, walmart, dollar store)





and the view from the bottom





where most of it lives...





the ever-so-popular sterlite thingy that holds some of it





Urban Decay Deluxe palette





Too Faced Bronzer palette w/flatbuki brush (too cute)





88 palettes in matte/shimmer





Neutral and Contour/Highlight palettes





Ben Nye Lumiere palette





Kat Von D palettes: Beethoven, Ludvig, Metal Orchestra (probably not in the right order)





Face stuff (foundations, powders, primer, etc)





Where I keep all the mascaras, loose shadows, etc.









Where all the lip products live





BE Buxom "Vanessa", NYX Clear, "some color i forgot", Chestnut, Hot Fudge, Maroon. and Nars glosses in Missbehave and ??iforgot?? (i know, i suck)





VS glosses, and other lip stuff in tubes. 2 DuWop lipglosses.





Dazzleglasses in Love Alert (2), Miss Dynamite & Spanking Rich. and lip laquers in Fan-plastico, and Sheena.





Lip gelees n stuff









Lipglasses lined up





MAC lipsticks (i'll name these soon, i got tired last nite lol)





2 mini lipglasses and 2 stila lipglosses





Shiseido, Cargo, NARS, Urban Decay, Too Faced, CoverGirl "Queen Collection", Revlon lipsticks





Smashbox, Chanel, Bourjois lipglosses





NARS mini glosses





NYX lipsticks





NYX trios





Stila, Lancome, Pop and other eye stuff. the Chanel thing is a lipstick palette. its too cute.





NARS shadows in California, Fuji





NYX pigments, MAC samples, and MAC vials





MAC shadows (as you can see, i dont have a ton of these)





MAC pigments





Fyrinnae samples (loooove these)









FaceFront, MUFE, LaFemme, Jesse's Girl pigments. Cargo shadows. HIP liner, Ulta shadow, etc.





Various mascaras, glitter liners, eye primers, etc.





MAC MSF's
I have, Global Glow, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Warmed, Northern Light, Shimpagne, Deep Dark, Dark/Natural Shimmer (or whatever its called), Gold Spill, Glissade (gold deposit should be here tomorrow yay), and Sculpt/Shape.





paintpots=painterly, greenstroke, artifact, bare study
paints=tan ray, bare canvas, graphito
fluidlines=blacktrack, blitz-n-glitz, a gold one marked sample.





MAC blushes, love joy, merrily, flirt n tease.









NARS blushes, Taos, Albatross, Crazed & Taj Mahal





NYX Blushes in cocoa and copper (gorgeous)





NYX jumbo eye/2 lip pencils





Elf Cream shadows (i use these as bases over UDPP, they work ok for me)





MAC MSE's and CCB's (Premeditated, Improper Copper)






















Face/Eye brushes/kabukis. MAC, Too Faced, 3 ELF e/s brushes, Sonia Kashuk, Lime Crime & Costco (love those)





totally random stuff. eyelash curler. lash glue. MyPrettyPinkBox (filled with lots of lashes), empty MAC stuff, BE Kabuki, tweezers, etc.

oh...






and nail polishes (i'm a lil partial to China Glaze) lol


NOT PICTURED:

my eyeliners. i got way too tired. i'll post this later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and just because





My #1 baby in the world, Ruben.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohhhh NOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think you have a problem at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This child is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make her stay off the sales thread!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

*dead* LMAOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 


im seriously not as bad as some though


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 6, 2009)

Of couse you don't have a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
.
.
But I think you should stay away from sales/BOGOs too lolz


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well dayum woman!!!

I practically have NO makeup next to you...


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 6, 2009)

I like that you have a lot of different brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats wicked.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think you have a problem either. Your collection is SO awesome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course she doesn't have a problem.....MissResha and I have buying history...My collection is far worse and I don't have a problem so I know she don't!! RIGHT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your collection is Crazy Mad HAWT!!! Some problems are good to have


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

^HAHA Tish!  

Nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And love your setup!  I have that Urban decay palette too- those are my fav shadows besides MAC.  I love all your Nail Polish colors!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the variety!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahh its so beautiful!!! I love your collection


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, it's so beautiful to look at at! I love your brush storage.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks ladies! and yea i definitely love reaching out to other brands


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 6, 2009)

dayum girlie! u have some QUALITY ish!! MSFs, Kat Von D x3, pigments... Nars, polishes, your collection is sooo "well-rounded"!! heehee


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks babe. i love my lil tiny collection lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 6, 2009)

OH LAWD! 

You DO have a problem. But I'm just keeping it real, not hating, because I have the same damn problem LOL 

I love your collection!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO!! maannn, my poor boyfriend. i was filming a tutorial for a smokey eye i did with my nars palette. i'm gonna have to redo it cuz he came in and totally ruined it trying to put makeup on me in a girly voice and then you can see us arguing about all the stuff i have. he's like "you have way too much MAC shit" (he thinks EVERYTHING is MAC LMAO). but again, i pointed out his many sneakers and that shut him up. but yea, i do have a problem...but a great one!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 6, 2009)

WoOOOooww!!! Nice collection, I love it ALL!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

thank you hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today, i just got some new stuff shipped from maccosmetics.com LOL 


i need to be stopped!


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome collection!


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

okay... i MUST KNOW what you are using to hold your lipsticks in. (the thing with all the holes)


----------



## MissResha (Mar 7, 2009)

^^I used IKEA | Cabinets | VÄTTERN/ANORDNA system | ANORDNA MEST | Storage unit, set of 2 those containers there. I got them on sale for 3.99 a few weeks ago, but its still a decent price. They hold 24 lipsticks total and maybe some slimshines'll fit in there, i'm not sure (i dont own any). I only have one "holed" side so that i could fit all my other lipsticks in the second compartment, but it does come with another plastic hole insert


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 7, 2009)

Candy is no longer as sweet!












Love this collection and Ruben _is the end!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Kinderwhore (Mar 7, 2009)

AMAZING collection. Thank you so much for sharing! I love how comprehensible this post is too, as well as the super clear photos. OM NOM NOM.

And Ruben is the CUTEST.


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow. I loveeeeee this!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats my lil man!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 8, 2009)

Great makeup collection!! Thanks for sharing.
P.S. If your problem seems to persist or get worse I wouldn't mind taking some of your burden.


----------



## gitts (Mar 8, 2009)

Miss Resha girl, I love your collection of china glaze nail polishes.  I notice that mischievous uses them too.  Where can I get them?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 8, 2009)

gracias hun! i looooove china glaze. i get mine from Trans Design, Inc. because they're cheaper than any other e-tailer i've come across and any local store, and ship super fast. they also bubblewrap the F*CK out of them too, so..so far, i've never had a bottle explode which also rocks


----------



## michthr (Mar 8, 2009)

Great collection! I'm also a fan of china glaze! where did you get that platform taht you display them on? i love that you can see all the colours!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_gracias hun! i looooove china glaze. i get mine from Trans Design, Inc. because they're cheaper than any other e-tailer i've come across and any local store, and ship super fast. they also bubblewrap the F*CK out of them too, so..so far, i've never had a bottle explode which also rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thanks for the link to the Nail polish site.  Those are really great prices!  They also have OPI on there too I saw.  Thanks I now feel another obsession coming on (adding to my nail polish collection


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 9, 2009)

I love your lighting too by the way


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_Great collection! I'm also a fan of china glaze! where did you get that platform taht you display them on? i love that you can see all the colours!_

 
thanks! i got it from Walmart! haha. if you go in the kitchen section, like where the drawer liners and stuff is, they have these racks that you are "supposed" to put in your cabinets to store spices and other things. but i use it for my polishes. and i used drawer liner so that the polishes dont sink/fall into the grooves. there are probably more elegant and cute ways to line them, but i just used what i had at the house. i may use something else later on.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Wow, thanks for the link to the Nail polish site.  Those are really great prices!  They also have OPI on there too I saw.  Thanks I now feel another obsession coming on (adding to my nail polish collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you're welcome! i love that site. OPI goes for like 4 and some change. pretty good prices considering they can be up to 9 bucks a bottle.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

Wicked! I love that you have other brands other than MAC - makes a pleasant change. I have f**k all in comparison to your collection!

I need to get me those lippie holders you got from Ikea ....and a cute dog too!


----------



## n_c (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh nice stuff


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

Love your collection, you have lots of different brands in there.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

greatttt, this is my dream


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 10, 2009)

Problem? What problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to have your collections too!! Can I also have Ruben?


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 10, 2009)

wow girl ...yup no problem at all...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  My collection is perhaps 1/3 of yours


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 10, 2009)

Ruben is so freakin super cute


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

hahaha thanks ladies! he's my one and only baby so...even when he's digging thru my stuff trying to "hunt" for Snausages (wtf) i couldnt bear to give him up! he's super old too


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 10, 2009)

nice collections. I remember when i took pics of all my stuff i was beat.lol.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL hell yea. its very tiring. i didnt even post everything, i just said "fuck it, they get the idea" lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay! Damn it!

So I see that you have the same IKEA holders for your lip products that I have. I also see that you have MAC lip sticks in them. When I tried to use the holders to store MAC glosses it always gets ruined. It's like the lip sticks are a little too big. They go IN just fine, but when I try to take one out it gets stuck and it pulls the whole thing out and my stuff goes crashing around


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2009)

Wooooo!  My brushes and your MU collection - we'll take it on the road!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it, you have a great mix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love NYX too!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Okay! Damn it!

So I see that you have the same IKEA holders for your lip products that I have. I also see that you have MAC lip sticks in them. When I tried to use the holders to store MAC glosses it always gets ruined. It's like the lip sticks are a little too big. They go IN just fine, but when I try to take one out it gets stuck and it pulls the whole thing out and my stuff goes crashing around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LMFAO i'm laughing so hard because i know EXACTLY what you mean!! so what i did, was just tape down two sides of it, just one lil piece of tape connecting the removable plastic part to the black base and you'll be good!! it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wooooo!  My brushes and your MU collection - we'll take it on the road!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it, you have a great mix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love NYX too!_

 

or i could just take you! but dont tell tish, she'll mollywhop me LMAO


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 10, 2009)

love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 china glaze is the shittttt lol.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Miss! 

It'll save me lots of grief in the future LOL


----------



## belle.azure (Mar 12, 2009)

China Glaze is the best!  Great collection and your pup is adorable.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 12, 2009)

You say this collection isn't very big - AHHHHHHH! It makes me look like a makeup pauper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The day I have a collection this large I think I may have a partay! Loving everything, especially the Too Faced Blush, Bronzer & Kabuki Brush set - pretttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Arshia (Mar 13, 2009)

U Do Have A Problemmm But Im Loving It!!!


----------



## Trisyha (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely collection! 

I see you have the Dream Mousse foundation & blush of Gemey. Is it good? 
I've looked at it several time, but till now, I didnt buy it.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

i really liked the dream mousse foundation.it was very very feather light on my skin, not heavy at all, and very easy to blend. i need to get another one. i recently bought the liquid mousse foundation and i loooooooooove that one


----------



## Willa (Mar 19, 2009)

Haaaaa soooo many pretty things
Me want, me want!!!

China Glaze polishes are so nice, I love these <3


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!!!! I love your freaking setup!!! <3333


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 21, 2009)

what a great collection you have! love it!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i seriously just added another 6lbs to it LOL. CCO's are crack!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Mar 21, 2009)

that smashbox holiday collection is to DIE FOR! prettiest glosses ever.


----------



## Exotica (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i seriously just added another 6lbs to it LOL. CCO's are crack!_

 

'cause a girl can never have too much makeup.. right?


----------



## BBJay (Mar 22, 2009)

I love your collection! But I'd definitely say that ruben was the star.


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your makeup collection is LOVE!!!!! I love your pigments and the MSFs!! I also adore NYX's lipglosses too!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

that's the smallest stash i've ever seen
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*NOT!!!*

woman u have a problem!!! same problem i have! but MUCH worse!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2009)

AWSOME !!!!!! collection...  i looooove it wow <3


----------



## Stephy171 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMGGGGG girllll im hating,,,, you're collection is amazing!


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 26, 2009)

No, you don't have a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As the rest of us.


----------



## Viva (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

What a beautiful vanity area!
I don't think you have a problem either... in fact.. none of us have a problem!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ommmggg.. ruben is soooooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

mmm.... you don't have a problem at all!!!, in fact I think your collection is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can I have it? Lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I LOVE the collection, especially the lipglosses and glasses you own!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 18, 2009)

ur collection makes my collection look like an ant..


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

dang girl!!! phew i got tired scrolling down all the pictures!! lol i love your collection!! and i love the anordna organizers. my ikea doesn't have the black ones. what a shame. haha i want them so bad though. grrrrrrrrr Anyway, be proud of your collection!!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Very drool-worthy! Want to come organize my stash?


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_if i just keep telling myself that, i'll believe it. 





BE Buxom "Vanessa", NYX Clear, "some color i forgot", Chestnut, Hot Fudge, Maroon. and Nars glosses in Missbehave and ??iforgot?? (i know, i suck)_

 
I think the name of that NYX Lipgloss you forgot the shade of is might be called, "Sunshine".


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, my, you have an awesome collection. Can I come over to play? lol


----------



## starfck (May 1, 2009)

i.want.EVERYTHING.!


----------



## Melanie1784 (May 1, 2009)

god im so jealous! i love your lovely lovely make up! and your dog is adorable


----------



## MissResha (May 2, 2009)

LOL thanks guys. sad thing is that its a lil bigger now. argh.

@crazeddiva, you're right! it is sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lovely summer color!


----------



## elongreach (May 2, 2009)

I think you have a fantastic, well organized collection!  Kudos!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 2, 2009)

im sorry to say but you really do have a problem... but dont worry ill help you out.. just send everything you just took a picture of to me and ill "dispose" of it for you! haha jk im jealous is gorgeous and i want it all!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing collection! Very nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

oh
my
god.
Your collection is the best!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing collection...love how everything is so neat and organized with so much care and love <3 Looks awesome.


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice collection i love it!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 10, 2010)

A massive collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha I don't think you have a problem, either! This is a totally 'healthy' obsession!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Nice collection! Which mascara is your favorite?


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice Storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....cute dog <3


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

You have an amazing collection! I love it so much!


----------



## Medusamane (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful collection!  And your little Ruben is darling


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

My jaw has dropped like a hundred times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 btw. Ruben is one sweet cookie


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 6, 2010)

One can never have to much makeup so there is no way you have a problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have some really nice stuff. Esp the sweet little pup!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

ure stash looooks sooo darn nice yo


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah I like the way u have the nail polish! where did u get that stand for them? I need one of those!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

LOVEEE your collection lol


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

awsome collection..


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

great collection!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 30, 2012)

Problem, what problem?

  	Love the dog, btw!

  	Keep collecting and using!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you have an awesome collection.  Love your puppy too!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 4, 2013)

If by problem you mean being way too awesome then yes, we've all got a bit of a problem, right?  ahaha great storage methods I love the nail polish stand. And jealous of all your amazing MSF's


----------



## Brightlights2 (Feb 4, 2013)

cupcake_x said:


> I LOVE the collection, especially the lipglosses and glasses you own!


  	ditto!!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

I love Fyrinnae,too. Nice vanity


----------

